# climber stand, any suggestions?



## Kwaksmoka (May 31, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying a new climber, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Branchminnow (May 31, 2005)

API Grand Slam


----------



## justus3131 (Jun 1, 2005)

Summit Goliath,  very comfortable and light.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2005)

Summit Viper or Goliath pending your size needs.

Jim


----------



## jason308 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have an ol man that I have been very pleased with. The only thing I am going to do on mine is buy the spreader arms kit so the arms will spread better on smaller trees. The new ones come with this already, and are lightweight, EASY to set up, and quiet to boot. I have been known to get out of the stand because my lower back will start to hurt but I have never had this issue with the Ol Man. Hope this helps.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 1, 2005)

summit hands down.


----------



## deerhunter270 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a Summit Viper. I think that it is the best stand ever. My friend has a API, and don't like the chains at all. After he saw mine he wished that he would have got a Summit. My Summit is light, very comfortable, and a breeze to put up.
                                      Russell


----------



## littlewolf (Jun 1, 2005)

*Lone Wolf*

Lone Wolf all the way...

Best stand for carrying...good on comfort..very fast and quiet to set up..


----------



## marknga (Jun 1, 2005)

Buckshot.........I have the Eldorado and the Cadillac. Without a doubt the most comfortable stand I have ever sat in.


----------



## Smiley (Jun 1, 2005)

*climbing stands*

When using a climber, I also like the summit viper.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 1, 2005)

API or Summitt, I own both. Either way you wont go wrong


----------



## HT2 (Jun 1, 2005)

*'Ol Man...........*

I got's 2 and I love 'em............

You can't go wrong with that stand...........


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Summit*

I sure do enjoy my Summit Viper, its sturdy ,quiet and easy to set-up/ take-down. Great portable stand.


----------



## short stop (Jun 1, 2005)

Ol Man   And Summits  Here


----------



## Woody52 (Jun 1, 2005)

Had a Summit Viper, liked it well.  Last year I decided to get an API Grand Slam.  Sits much better than the Viper.  The straps under your butt were hard to adjust and always seemed uncomfortable after a few hours on the stand.  The Grand Slam's seat is more comfortable and you seem to sit up much higher in the seat.  When I was in the Viper, my arms were up too high when trying to rest them on the sides of the shooting rail.  Try both out to see where you sit with your weight & height.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jun 1, 2005)

Have a Summit Goliath that is one heck of a comfortable seat, packs easy, and fast to set up. Heard good things about API Grand Slam Magnum's comfort and also good things about the Lone Wolf. Buddy has an older Buckshot that is a safe, sturdy climber. Had a Tree Lounge that was comfortable, but  .......


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jun 2, 2005)

It pretty much depends. If your looking for a stand thats easy to pack I would say Lone Wolf. There simple to put up and very quite. If I was gonna put one up and leave it my vote would go towards an API, TreeLounge, or Buckshot.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 3, 2005)

Have an API, don't like the rubber coating coming off the chains but other than that do like the stand. My next purchase will be a Summit though.
So my two choices are API and Summit


----------



## Fluke (Jun 3, 2005)

API  make a great stand, very easy to put on a tree.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 3, 2005)

Summit Viper


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 3, 2005)

As far as comfort goes, the gun slinger.  It can only be bought directly from the manufacturer.  The only drawback is that it comes unpainted.  I've tried a tree lounge and the gun slinger (IMO) beats it hands down.  I've also tried some of the other known brands (API, Grand Slam) and unless something better comes out, I won't buy anything but a gun slinger.


----------

